# Full Swing Yips



## in the valley (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes I have them, unless I can get over these soon, I'll be giving up the game, can't take much more. I've been a 2 or 3 hndcp for over 15 years now, if my short game was not still in tact, I couldn't break 90 right now. Anybody ever had this? Any cures? I heard Hank Haney battled with this or something similar.
My practice swing is still the same it's always been, but once I start my swing when I reach the top, I can't start down, so now there is a pause then a few jerks and hitches and then a wild pass at the ball just to get it over with. Oh my my my...help I'm fading fast.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

The idea behind the yips is that for some reason you don't have confidence in your swing. In chipping and putting, the cause is usually that you thought your backswing was too big, so you decelerated to try to compensate. Maybe you just have too many swing thoughts running through your head. Try thinking of nothing other than a smooth rhythem. If all else fails, focus your full attention on TRYING to yip. The yips are rooted in your own lack of self-confidence. You hit one bad shot. You make a "correction," and hit another bad shot. Soon, you have no confidence in your swing and nothing seems to work.:dunno: 
If you used to be a 2 or 3 handicap, your body didn't suddenly forget how to swing. It's all in your head, and you can't get out of them by technical instructions. Just ask Johnny Miller.


----------

